# FS: Cherry shrimp



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

10young cherry shrimp -$10.
Pick up only


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

pm'd

Tyson.


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you still have some available?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

If u still have some pm me please


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

jaymz said:


> If u still have some pm me please


Pm send


----------



## LuckyPandaGirl006 (Nov 13, 2014)

are they still available?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have 20 more for sale


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Can you post some pics of the colony? Curious about the coloration.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Where in Coq?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Bunny said:


> Can you post some pics of the colony? Curious about the coloration.


Those generic cherries, not higher grade ones
Pic added


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

More available


----------

